
I was lured into Monsanto’s GMO crusade. Here’s what I learned - microwavecamera
https://undark.org/2019/06/27/monsanto-gmo-crusade/
======
brodouevencode
Author has a political axe to grind.

~~~
mgamache
Seems that way. Misrepresenting Peterson's views and disregarding _why_ he was
invited to the talk (to give his opinion on why people hold anti-GMO views).
She does have a point about the driving force behind much of the GMO debate
being about uncertainty. This is especially true when Monsanto is hiring ghost
writers and sponsoring biased research. You just can't rely on the science.

~~~
breakyerself
What is misrepresenting his views?

~~~
mgamache
In her linked Slate article (that she authored) she said (about Peterson)

"[Peterson] became hugely popular following his swift rise to notoriety in the
fall of 2016, when he refused to comply with university policy on addressing
students with preferred gender pronouns." He publicly stated be had no issue
using preferred pronouns, but his non-compliance was with Canadian federal
Bill C-16 which forced their use and he felt was 'compelled speech' therefore
unconstitutional. He framed it as a free-speech issue, but his opponents tend
to frame him as a bigot who doesn't respect trans rights.

~~~
breakyerself
The problem is that Peterson himself misrepresents the situation. The bill
simply classified trans people as a class similar to racial or religious
minority. Meaning don't discriminate. It wouldn't make it illegal to misgender
someone per se. Like walking down the street or by accident, but as a teacher
to repeatedly and knowingly misgender a student you are pretty much by
definition harassing and discriminating against them. Its basic common sense,
but he tries to pretend it's a free speech issue. He's invented an innocuous
sounding argument for allowing harrasment and discrimination against trans
people and its allowed him to tap into a general anti-trans sentiment which
runs deep through conservative culture which has resulted in fame, wealth, and
notoriety. Think it's kind of dark.

